# Mount antlers to doe skull?



## M.Magis (Oct 2, 2003)

If you think a good replica skull looks bad, wait until you get done trying to piece that together.


----------



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

M.Magis said:


> If you think a good replica skull looks bad, wait until you get done trying to piece that together.


LOL, couldn't agree more.


----------



## sharpshot (Feb 9, 2006)

Geez Glad I posted in this section. Have a nice day guys. LOL?!


----------



## Fletcher43 (Aug 30, 2005)

You better off using a buck skull.cut your antlers off below the burrs then attatch them to the other one after you cut the other ones off of course.


----------



## sharpshot (Feb 9, 2006)

Yeah if I found one that would be great but I don't shoot young bucks and any buck I do shoot will be at least euro worthy. I do keep an eye on the highway and I always carry a saw. I have the doe skull cleaned up I just need to find some time to put epoxy putty on there and two bolts. barring I slip and crush the skull I think it will work out nice. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## bowkill82 (Jan 18, 2010)

i think ul be fine try using bondo with extra hardener


----------



## Deadeye_Hoyt (Aug 4, 2010)

Please post pics of this after you are done.


----------



## sharpshot (Feb 9, 2006)

Definetly. I just have to get some putty and find the time. Thanks


----------

